# Delonte Watch



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Delonte came back from suspension in game 11 against the Wizards and put up good numbers in a meaningless game that was entirely garbage time. He stands to significantly upgrade the reserve unit though, because he allows Nate to spend more time playing off the ball(where he's more effective) and can play some spirited defense when he really needs to. How do you guys think he'll fall into place in the rotation/what do you expect out of him going forward?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As long as he keeps his head in the game and stops getting into trouble, he's going to be a huge boost to what is an already good bench. Plus, he's played for Doc before so things should come easy to him as far as knowing what his role is.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

Well come playoff time, if Boston faces Miami, I expect him to do the Rodman thing and get in Lebrons head with some Yo Mamma jokes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Broken wrist, out four to eight weeks.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's a shame to see Delonte out of the lineup with an injury almost as soon as he was back. I suppose, if there is a bright side to this, we'll at least get to see what Avery Bradley can bring to the table and Delonte will be back in time to get into rhythm before the playoffs.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

I've been impressed with the way Nate has been playing and now I assume we get to see Mr. Bradley and see what he can do!


----------



## krispy (Sep 13, 2006)

exactly! I think Boston got him just for that purpose!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So Delonte's return should be just around the corner, and with Nate playing on a sore knee and Marquis out for an indefinite time period (spinal cord injuries are the last thing anyone should rush back from) it's not a moment too soon. With Von Wafer recently stepping his game up he and West should be able to hold down the fort for now, but I wonder how the rotation will shake out if/when Nate and Marquis are healthy again, especially if Von continues to play well.


----------

